# ldg pup's arrived yesturday



## poorboys (Apr 30, 2013)

Rain, had 8 puppy's yesterday, I think the count is 5 male and 3 female, all looking good. those of you that had your name on my list, get ahold of me as I have other's wanting some too. I will not post or let choice out till they are 3 weeks old, at that time their eyes will be open and you'll be able to see better how they will look, all have badger faces, except for two full white ones./ I will get ahold of you thur backyardherds, or thru your e-mail. thanks.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 30, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 30, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Grazer (Apr 30, 2013)

Congratulations on your newest roly-poly puppies!


----------

